# TV providers



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

Can anyone give me guidance on which service provider is best in Dubai. Looking for the service with the most American channels? Hbo, showtime, etc.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OSN - Orbit Showtime Network
Depending on your location, you can either subscribe to Evision or Du.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

no HBO here i dont think


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

That would suck if I can't get HBO out there.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Set up a sling box before leaving is my suggestion.... Strongly suggest it, especially if you are a sports person!

No football again today....  Missed all the good college games... Tomorrow isnt looking good either as the lovely folks in the 'net department seem to have been busy blocking stuff that was a sure thing work around the other day.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Why would a foreign country show all the American TV channels?  Think about it...
-


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

Dude you can get a Dreambox Reciever for about 300 euro, all you need is an internet connection to Unlock all the channels (over 3000 channels including HBO & Showtime).


----------

